# sawmill and support items



## kghinsr (Aug 15, 2012)

[/size][/font][size=small]
I know how everyone likes pictures to prove that we have it 
so here we go
[attachment=9236] Logs for the Mill
[attachment=9237] Woodmizer LT15 Diesel powered
[attachment=9238] how we lift the logs onto mill
[attachment=9239] how I make big things into small things
[attachment=9241] how resawing is done in my shop
[attachment=9242] bowl from NIP to prove that I do some turnings 

hope you enjoy 
Ken


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy cow! Pictures right off the bat and you even posted them PERFECTLY! 

Nice looking operation thanks for posting them! I always give reps to new members who take the time to learn how to post pics correctly it makes me happier than almost anything else that happens on this forum!

FYI you can even make them larger if you like. Up to 1000 pixels largest dimension. 

:thanx:


----------



## kghinsr (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Kevin
I've been doing computer work for the last 30 yrs
so pics are not a big issue
hope everyone enjoys
I can post as many pictures as possible but don't want
to bore everyone with to many right off the bat
Ken


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

You rock dude! Nice operation you have there. What kind of weight will that mini excavater lift? Oh, and there's no such thing as to many pics here! we Love to see what each other is doing, our shops, pets, anything.


----------



## kghinsr (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure on a weight lift but all the logs that
are on the pile I put there with the Mini or the Case.
But as usual it is faster with the skid loader
I've got an 1840 with pallet forks 
don't have a picture of that to post yet
Ken


----------



## DKMD (Aug 15, 2012)

Great setup! I can't believe how clean your lathe is… I've got the same model, and it looks like I've been dragging it behind my truck through a cow pasture! Cool pics and cool tools!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice shop and great pictures. Bore us with pictures-- never happened yet!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome and you've sure got a nice operation going. I also saw with a manual sawmill, but I'm still rolling them around by hand. A backhoe, tractor, or bobcat is way in the future...

Hal in East Tennessee


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2012)

Dusty said:


> ... A backhoe, tractor, or bobcat is way in the future...



For logging the skid steer beats the other two hands down. 

.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > ... A backhoe, tractor, or bobcat is way in the future...
> ...


Elaborate on that a little Kevin, Please explain why you think so. Ya know pro's and con's.:dunno:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Great setup! I can't believe how clean your lathe is… I've got the same model, and it looks like I've been dragging it behind my truck through a cow pasture! Cool pics and cool tools!


Now that is a clean shop. Nice tools. Must have his SO dialed into his shop time.:davidguil:


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 20, 2012)

Great, now I have someone else to be envious of ,mil ,shop ,can turn and post pics! You rock.
Dave


----------

